# Austin Travis county update



## Emt512 (Mar 16, 2012)

So I just called ATC about a field medic position job I found online .. It was indeed for a basic position and they are now no longer going to higher paramedics for the next two years. You will have to work as a basic for two years even if your a paramedic until that time is up and they will then consider you for a paramedic. This totally sucks considering they're only paying 15.00 an hour which is actually not no where near enough money to provide for a family nor even enough time for you to utilize your acls paramedic skills at a part time job, since it's a 56 hour work week ...Guess I'm applying out of state since Houston and Dallas are really crappy places to live on a paramedic salary and Austin was a shining star for A place where paramedics can make a decent living...here comes the 5 million applicants for 5 positions...this sucks.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 16, 2012)

Moved to the Employment Section.


----------



## Emt512 (Mar 16, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Moved to the Employment Section.



wasnt exaclty sure where to post this considering its both updated information about a prior NEWS thread and invovles employment..guess i chose wrong ,,.sorry boutthat


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2012)

$43,680 as an EMT is not enough to provide for a family in Texas with a lower cost of living?  You realize that's about the average salary for Paramedics/firefighters/Police in DFW, and they live just fine?  And have a helluva lot more responsibility than an EMT?



Then again, you said "Not no where near"... taking in to account the double negative, you said it IS near enough....


----------



## Emt512 (Mar 16, 2012)

I did start out a little pessimistic...its actually paramedic pay for a basic, it just sucks considering Im becoming a new paramedic and Austin Travis is a great system to work for and now I have to compete with 5000+ EMT's who graduate every three months here for the job and no utilizing my new patch?!...
There will be more people turn out for that job than Austin's fire dept hiring process,> 7,000 the first day. 

But From their point of view...thats a better selection to choose from


----------



## Emt512 (Mar 16, 2012)

Lower cost of living in Austin?! seriously...Where in Austin can you find a nice little duplex or house for your family for less than 1300 a month not including  utilities? that of course isnt in the middle of a low income high crime area??
 I mean you can make it..but Williamson county pays 56K+ a year for a reason..

 Please post link!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2012)

Or... commute and save money?  Move to Travis county...still in ATcEMS service area, cheaper COLI.


According to all the COLI figures I've seen, the only real differnce between where I live and Austin is housing, where it's really only 40% more expensive.  A $43,000 salary here is equal to a $49,000 salary in Austin, NOT a huge difference, and still less than ATcEMS starts off at.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2012)

Emt512 said:


> Lower cost of living in Austin?! seriously...Where in Austin can you find a nice little duplex or house for your family for less than 1300 a month not including  utilities? that of course isnt in the middle of a low income high crime area??
> I mean you can make it..but Williamson county pays 56K+ a year for a reason..
> 
> Please post link!!




Then why don't you apply for Williamson County?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 16, 2012)

That's not bad money, but it is unfortunate to hear ATEMS dropping Paramedic hires.


----------



## Emt512 (Mar 16, 2012)

I really can't remember the last time they had a hiring process ... I could be wrong but from what I hear their system is awesome and most people don't leave.... Williamson county takes care of their civil servicemen... I personally love to be able to work with them... It's also a really great place for a family


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2012)

Emt512 said:


> I really can't remember the last time they had a hiring process ... I could be wrong but from what I hear their system is awesome and most people don't leave.... Williamson county takes care of their civil servicemen... I personally love to be able to work with them... It's also a really great place for a family



I feel like ATCEMS had an academy recently but I could be wrong. I read somewhere, maybe it was from a link I found on here I can't remember, that they aren't running double medic trucks anymore either.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 16, 2012)

Emt512 said:


> I really can't remember the last time they had a hiring process ... I could be wrong but from what I hear their system is awesome and most people don't leave.... Williamson county takes care of their civil servicemen... I personally love to be able to work with them... It's also a really great place for a family



WilCo just had a hiring process. My buddy just got hired and should be starting any day. It seems they hire about twice per year.


----------



## Emt512 (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome... Guess I should call wilco and see when their hiring again...instead of listening to hearsay... And naysayers.. Haha ..


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 17, 2012)

They have an email list to alert you to hiring processes. Fish would have more info than I, though.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2012)

Emt512 said:


> Awesome... Guess I should call wilco and see when their hiring again...instead of listening to hearsay... And naysayers.. Haha ..



Wilco hires in Jan and Aug of every year, the spots are few because people do not leave Wilco often. If you go to www.wilco.org and go to the human resources section and then job openings, you can fill out a job interest card to be alerted whenever a hiring process is about to happen.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 17, 2012)

I dont understand why you are acting so mad about this. ATC is transitioning to medic/basic crews away from double medic. If you want to work for them than this is the process to go thru. Start at this and work your way up. In the end if you are looking long term it will be worth it.

ATC had a hiring process last summer I believe. I know a couple of people that just began working solo that were hired then.

Plenty of openings around central Texas. Acadian is showing some, especially in San Antonio where they are a 911 provider. Acadian is offering a paramedic sign on bonus for Houston as well...Medic pay is more than $15hr.

Looks like Wilco may hire again this summer if you want to wait.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 17, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Plenty of openings around central Texas. Acadian is showing some, especially in San Antonio where they are a 911 provider.


You mean in Bexar county... Just sayin'  Lol


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 17, 2012)

So lets just make sure everyone knows Im clueless when it comes to Texas, but isn't Austin county like the most coveted job ? or very close ? Is it normal to become a new medic and have a good shot at a place like that right out of school ? In CA medics are a dime a dozen, you would be lucky to do bls/als transport and occasionally get put in the 911 system as a new starting medic. It takes years to work your way up over here, yes you can occansionlly get on with a rural system but thats only if you know people. Im am ecstatic about the fact that TX has so many job openings, especially compared to CA. All the new medics in CA would be super happy with a job, let alone something like Austin.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know about it being coveted as The top place, but they do pay well and have a good reputation. There's several systems in Texas that are just as respected if not more, with similar or greater pay.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 17, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You mean in Bexar county... Just sayin'  Lol



Minor detail :rofl:


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 17, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I don't know about it being coveted as The top place, but they do pay well and have a good reputation. There's several systems in Texas that are just as respected if not more, with similar or greater pay.



This^^^^

ATC does require experience for paramedics..maybe not now with the field medic 1 thing...but before they required multiple years of higher volume 911 time.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2012)

caliboosted said:


> So lets just make sure everyone knows Im clueless when it comes to Texas, but isn't Austin county like the most coveted job ? or very close ? Is it normal to become a new medic and have a good shot at a place like that right out of school ? In CA medics are a dime a dozen, you would be lucky to do bls/als transport and occasionally get put in the 911 system as a new starting medic. It takes years to work your way up over here, yes you can occansionlly get on with a rural system but thats only if you know people. Im am ecstatic about the fact that TX has so many job openings, especially compared to CA. All the new medics in CA would be super happy with a job, let alone something like Austin.



I will ask others to add to this as they see fit, but it has been my opinion that the top EMS services in Texas are(in no particular order)....... I think at one time Austin was THE BEST, but I would say that is not the case anymore however they are still ONE of the best and probably always will be. Mind you when I say top EMS services, I am referring to Performance stats, Clinical performance, Pay, Benefits, Equipment, Morale, stuff like that. If I left one of two services out please feel free to add......

Williamson County
Austin
Montgomery County
Cypress Creek
Medstar


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> This^^^^
> 
> ATC does require experience for paramedics..maybe not now with the field medic 1 thing...but before they required multiple years of higher volume 911 time.



I do not think that this has been true for some amount of years now, it is a "preferred" but not a requirement seeing as they used to hire multiple Paramedics Fresh out of ACC with zero exprience.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2012)

Acadian pays very well for a Private, a Medic there can definitely afford to provide for a family no problem. And, they run the 911 calls for Bexar County. There is life past Austin EMS.......


----------



## Emt512 (Mar 17, 2012)

Fish said:


> Acadian pays very well for a Private, a Medic there can definitely afford to provide for a family no problem. And, they run the 911 calls for Bexar County. There is life past Austin EMS.......



That is true... Acadian has definitely become a force in bexar county... Since they spend their entire 24 hour shift on the truck they tend to beat the fire Dept. To the call ...and alot of people including close friends say Acadian is a great place to work but  have a reputation of being extremely stringent but I guess it's working because they're continually growing... Austin does have pretty progressive  protocols allowing for a great place to gain experience... And Austin is a little better than San Antonio from the point of view of a young couple for quality of life...


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2012)

Emt512 said:


> That is true... Acadian has definitely become a force in bexar county... Since they spend their entire 24 hour shift on the truck they tend to beat the fire Dept. To the call ...and alot of people including close friends say Acadian is a great place to work but  have a reputation of being extremely stringent but I guess it's working because they're continually growing... Austin does have pretty progressive  protocols allowing for a great place to gain experience... And Austin is a little better than San Antonio from the point of view of a young couple for quality of life...



If by progressive you mean list of skills and meds one is allowed to do? Then Wilco is more progressive than Austin, does Austin run A LOT of calls? Yes, a lot so if you are talkin patient contacts to gain experience then Austin has that covered.......

Bexar County is not far of a drive from Austin, you can live in Austin and work in Bexar County. Wilco, Austin, and much of the Fire Depts have employess that live in San Antonio and make the drive north to work, and vice a versa.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 17, 2012)

Fish said:


> I do not think that this has been true for some amount of years now, it is a "preferred" but not a requirement seeing as they used to hire multiple Paramedics Fresh out of ACC with zero exprience.



Didnt know this. A few medics I know applied with Austin the last go round and were denied soley for lack of time in level. 



Emt512 said:


> That is true... Acadian has definitely become a force in bexar county... Since they spend their entire 24 hour shift on the truck they tend to beat the fire Dept. To the call ...and alot of people including close friends say Acadian is a great place to work but  have a reputation of being extremely stringent but I guess it's working because they're continually growing... Austin does have pretty progressive  protocols allowing for a great place to gain experience... And Austin is a little better than San Antonio from the point of view of a young couple for quality of life...



Not that stringent. Show up on time, check your gear/truck, provide good care, treat people nicely and youre fine. 

Now that I work in Austin Ill agree the place is great for a young couple or family. Parks galore and plenty of stuff to do.



Fish said:


> If by progressive you mean list of skills and meds one is allowed to do? Then Wilco is more progressive than Austin, does Austin run A LOT of calls? Yes, a lot so if you are talkin patient contacts to gain experience then Austin has that covered.......
> 
> Bexar County is not far of a drive from Austin, you can live in Austin and work in Bexar County. Wilco, Austin, and much of the Fire Depts have employess that live in San Antonio and make the drive north to work, and vice a versa.



No!! The drive from Bexar county to Austin is long, and its on I35 and it's long. For a 24/48 it wouldnt be bad but with 12s it gets rough. Having a fuel efficient car would make this a little more tolerable.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> No!! The drive from Bexar county to Austin is long, and its on I35 and it's long. For a 24/48 it wouldnt be bad but with 12s it gets rough. Having a fuel efficient car would make this a little more tolerable.



I didn't even consider the 12's, I was thinking 24hr shifts. I agree that drive would be terrible and not worth it for a 12.

How come you moved to the Austin region?


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 17, 2012)

Fish said:


> I didn't even consider the 12's, I was thinking 24hr shifts. I agree that drive would be terrible and not worth it for a 12.
> 
> How come you moved to the Austin region?



Austin had a sup position come open so I went for it for the promotion.


----------



## Emt512 (Mar 17, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Austin had a sup position come open so I went for it for the promotion.



So Acadian runs 12's? Also do you guys hire randomly for Austin ? Like yearly or just when opens come around?


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 18, 2012)

Emt512 said:


> So Acadian runs 12's? Also do you guys hire randomly for Austin ? Like yearly or just when opens come around?



Just when there is a need for people.


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2012)

SHFD I thought you were a Sup in Bexar County?

How many Medic units does Acadian run down in Bexar County and are they the sprinters or Chevy type 1s?


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 18, 2012)

Fish said:


> SHFD I thought you were a Sup in Bexar County?
> 
> How many Medic units does Acadian run down in Bexar County and are they the sprinters or Chevy type 1s?



I just worked in Bexar until coming up here. 

Units are a mix of type 1s, Sprinters and type 3s that came to us thru expansion.


----------

